# fly fishing clubs



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Arethere any around here?

I moved to gulf shores 6 or 7 years ago from ohio. in ohio we had buckeye united fly fishers. we had a once a month meetin at a local hotel. the meetin ticket included dinner which wasusually well worth the 10 dollar a month due. but each meeting had a speaker on some aspect of fly fishing ohio waters.and there were also fly tying sessions held once a week for memberswheresomeone would get a group of members together and teach a pettern to the other members and shoot the shit about fishing...... I miss that. is there anything like that in the area? I think it would be great if there was.:letsdrink


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://flyfishpensacola.com/

check the newsletter for meeting times.


----------

